# WAYD - What are you drawing?



## scionae (Oct 1, 2017)

So.. this is kinda a project?
I don't really know, but this idea just popped into my mind like:
"oh yeah, let's ask people what they're drawing!"

So, this is it:
This thread could be a common place where artists post their WIPs for getting opinions or reviews!
Now that I write this.. it feels kinda stupid owo

Anyway, I have faith in you guys!
Show me your art!

(logo soonTM maybe?)





(I hope this goes well pwp)​


----------



## scionae (Oct 1, 2017)

By the way, I'll leave my current WIP here owo


Spoiler


----------



## HamBone41801 (Oct 1, 2017)

The first part of my new signature.





I think the font needs some work. not super pleased with the "y"


----------



## scionae (Oct 1, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> The first part of my new signature.


holy shit that's cool!


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

nothing, because i don't have many materials


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2017)

I can't draw but here you go


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 1, 2017)

i'm drawing a lot of things with my 3DS and sprites for my game

3ds


Spoiler

















sprites


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2017)

Here's the full thing if anyone wants


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm gonna start a drawing when I get home, will see if it's good enough to post


----------



## x65943 (Oct 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i'm drawing a lot of things with my 3DS and sprites for my game
> 
> 3ds
> 
> ...


Wow these are some cool drawings. 

I really like this one





btw idk how you can draw this


Spoiler










And still claim to not be a furry.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Wow these are some cool drawings.
> 
> I really like this one
> 
> ...


yeah i just remembered those drawings with bodies like that and i said why not, i'm not a furry, but you should know something
i draw what i want


----------



## x65943 (Oct 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> yeah i just remembered those drawings with bodies like that and i said why not, i'm not a furry, but you should know something
> i draw what i want


If you really weren't a fur your drawing would have looked something more like this


Spoiler


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

x65943 said:


> If you really weren't a fur your drawing would have looked something more like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler


lol you actually stayed this time doing it, i'm still practicing human, and as i said, i draw whatever i wand


----------



## scionae (Oct 3, 2017)

btw, I finished that drawing hehe ewe


Spoiler











and I started this <3


Spoiler


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 3, 2017)

scionae said:


> btw, I finished that drawing hehe ewe
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


oooooh amazing, you make me want to draw anime girls now XD


----------



## scionae (Oct 3, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> oooooh amazing, you make me want to draw anime girls now XD


anime girls are just the best xd


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 3, 2017)

scionae said:


> anime girls are just the best xd


true, you're really good at it dude, stay like that ^^


----------



## scionae (Oct 3, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> true, you're really good at it dude, stay like that ^^


thank you!
I really like your drawings too, they're amazing!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 3, 2017)

cool stuff in this thread, keep it up boyz

Would post my stuff too but everything is nsfw so nope


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 3, 2017)

scionae said:


> thank you!
> I really like your drawings too, they're amazing!


thank you ^^



DeslotlCL said:


> cool stuff in this thread, keep it up boyz
> 
> Would post my stuff too but everything is nsfw so nope


you draw nsfw? .-.



send me please


----------



## AboodXD (Oct 3, 2017)

Drawing Stella Vermillion.


Spoiler












I don't know if I will ever color this.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 3, 2017)

AboodXD said:


> Drawing Stella Vermillion.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


wow amazing


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 3, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> thank you ^^
> 
> 
> you draw nsfw? .-.
> ...


Why wouldnt i? Im a nsfw artist, probably my avatar is the only portion of one of my drawings you will ever see here  unless i post the full thing over fa...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 3, 2017)

DeslotlCL said:


> Why wouldnt i? Im a nsfw artist, probably my avatar is the only portion of one of my drawings you will ever see here  unless i post the full thing over fa...


LOL cool, do you have non nsfw drawings?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 3, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> LOL cool, do you have non nsfw drawings?


No, everything i do has a visible dick lmao


----------



## rouge2t7 (Oct 4, 2017)

Spoiler: Large image









Here's some project I'm working on for college


----------



## Gizametalman (Oct 4, 2017)

Dis
https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=dc845426ee62a6c76e2d2a52c5e85231&oe=5A871744

Trying to figure out how the FUCK I'm going to make the web design on his suit.
FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm no artist, but recently I started messing with GIMP on my Surface Pro 3 after installing Xubuntu on it. I'm now drawing a Serperior with a cylinder hat and a monocle because, well, why not, really. (The outline definitely needs more work as I've rushed it, but I'm more than happy with how everything else turned out!)



Spoiler: Work in progress!


----------



## vinstage (Oct 27, 2017)

Spoiler: ~










This, at the moment.


----------



## Sky_Execution (Oct 27, 2017)

You guys are kind of inspiring me to get back into drawing.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 2, 2017)

Currently im making pixel icons. 



BlueFox gui said:


> i'm drawing a lot of things with my 3DS and sprites for my game
> 
> 3ds
> 
> ...



Hah, I thought I was the only one that used aseprite! What's the name of the program you use on the 3DS for drawing?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 2, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Currently im making pixel icons.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, I thought I was the only one that used aseprite! What's the name of the program you use on the 3DS for drawing?


Colors 3D


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> Colors 3D



Thanks. It looks cool!


----------

